# Awesome day at the beach



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

So today two mates and I went to the beach. We had an absolute blast. It's was so much fun. The waves were bigger than we were and Julia kept grabbing onto me and dragging m underwater with her. I must have swallowed a litre of seawater. Atleast i didn't get sunburnt. Am really tempted to post pics of the great day we had but don't want to get flamed so being a "slut", though I don't see how wearing a swimsuit to THE BEACH is slutty. Oh well. Should I post them?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

lol, sounds like u had a great day. i cant see anyone calling u a slut just for wearing a bikini to the beach. what do u expect, long pants and sleeves....


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 5, 2006)

post the pics


----------



## Camo (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah i see nothing worn with posting them. They are clothes after all. Post them up

Cameron


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, well people here like to call me one. I love the pics and it was so great today. We didn't take that many but I'll post what we did take. The first two is from the previous night when we went to the movies, two are at the beach, two are with Julia's new car (she dragged me over there with her) and two are at Pacific Fair where we bummed around the mall. Haha. 







Me and Julia before movies





Ellen and I before movies





Julia and I at the beach.





Ellen and I





Haha crazy chip pose at Pac fair





Julz wanted me to pose with her and her new truck so I did. She's obsessed with her hilux.





Ellen decided to take a photo of Julia and I's bums.





Haha another lame truck pose. We got so many whistles and honks while we were getting up for this photo. Go us


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

people here? are u referring to aps or where u liv...?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Aps. Will not name names. But I don't think it was really for photos. It was this big thing because Mr Bredli and I were mucking around and people took it the wrong way.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

i see. define mucking around..... were people serious about that or just jokin


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

*Backs away cautiously*


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

We were joking and they were serious.
We said we were planning on getting married at KFC and that we loved eachother. All which were followed with  and lols but ohwell.
We're getting off topic here


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> *Backs away cautiously*


??


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

lol, i rememeber seein sumthin about mr bredli waiting at kfc, that would explain that. yeah forget bout those ppl, u shud be free to show ur pics, u obviously had a great day!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't want to get into trouble again.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> lol, i rememeber seein sumthin about mr bredli waiting at kfc, that would explain that. yeah forget bout those ppl, u shud be free to show ur pics, u obviously had a great day!




Thanks 

It was alot of fun. We've decided to go to Southbank next Saturday (those photos were at the Gold Coast) because the tanning plans didn't work today. Haha.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> I don't want to get into trouble again.



Aw you won't  Just ignore them. I'll be the one getting yelled at. Not you.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

doin a fair bit of chillin hey. i take it u dont hav exams comin up?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

No I've finished Tafe for the year. No more left. Yay. Study free.


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 5, 2006)

lol guys it is good to see that you can have a bit of laugh about it....I like that good on you lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

oh realy. cool, what were u studyin?


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Aw you won't  Just ignore them. I'll be the one getting yelled at. Not you.



Sweet, i'll be right back then... Just gotta call TrueBlue and tell him to get his *** out of bed, there's bikini pics on APS!!


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Animal Husbandry. Most likely going to get into Horse Chiropracting in the future though.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> Sweet, i'll be right back then... Just gotta call TrueBlue and tell him to get his *** out of bed, there's bikini pics on APS!!



Hahaha. I have a side on one but I'm sooo pale. The sun did nothing. NOTHING.

EDIT: That reminds me, I remember when you were all asking me to take some. Lucky I beached it today.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Lucky I beached it today.



That's what all the guys that were honking their horns were thinking too. lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

cool. good to see some1 who actually has a clue what they wanna do...lol, bit lost ova here 

haha, yeah. bikini pics on aps wasnt exactly what i was expectin when i logged in tonight


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha. Indeed. We got chatted up a fair bit by different guys. Gotta love it. You should come to southbank next Saturday Brendon.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> haha, yeah. bikini pics on aps wasnt exactly what i was expectin when i logged in tonight



Well I'm sorry I couldn't give you all some cool posing model shot. Haha.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Haha. Indeed. We got chatted up a fair bit by different guys. Gotta love it. You should come to southbank next Saturday Brendon.



I'm already there.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

dont worry, uv got next week to do all of those


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

This is the best bikini body shot I have. Haha. Retarded look on my face as the sun was right behind the camera. The bottoms on the bikini were so big and floppy 
Lol look how pale I am compared to Ellen behind me. Craziness










> dont worry, uv got next week to do all of those



Haha noooo. I have the worst legs ever. Maybe if I wear my little bordies.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

god! lol. ur reflectin like a mirror 
ur legs arent the worst, its just hard to distinguish them from all surrounding light


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 5, 2006)

stop drooling fella's! lol!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Well we put on this "Tanning oil" that made us all shiny as you can see.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> :shock:



Yes. My bum is really, unnaturally big


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

lol. whos drooling 
does that mean ur even more white normally...?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

lol, unnaturally big....? does that mean it used to be naturally small


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt...but uhh..the half naked girls are legal right?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

No. I'm actually paler in this photo than in real. But still, I'd like to get tanned. My arms tan really quickly but not my legs.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

> Sorry to interrupt...but uhh..the half naked girls are legal right?



We sure are.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, we'll just call it artistic.lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

legal as in age or legal as in theyre not breaking any laws?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

lol, gotta love art class


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Well if you look at the one of me standing next to the car, you can see my leg's natural colour. The sun was just reflecting this oil I think.


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 5, 2006)

How aren't you grossed out right now? But I guess you wouldn't post up pics if you didn't enjoy it....duh :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Well they aren't hitting on me. They just asked about my day and my pale legs haha. And Mr Bredli loves me so I don't care what he says. 
I posted the pics because they show what a fun day I had with my best mates.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyway, I'm off to bed. I'm so tired. Pm me [deleted]


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 5, 2006)

damn, your a fine lookin gal...you look about my age, want my number???


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh of course how silly of me :lol:


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 5, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> damn, your a fine lookin gal...you look about my age, want my number???



hehe, horsy, i think you can now officially be worried


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2006)

oh I missed these sort of threads so much lol (not half naked teens just the controversy ha ha good to be back )


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

This thread is so gunna be flamed!! OHHHH I cant wait!!!! let me get the popcorn and lollies!! Just when I thought APS was getting boring


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish I had a new hilux and lived near the beach and could get away with wearing short shorts.... *sulks*
Hehehe..glad you had a good day...Its been really crappy unpleasant weather in Sydney...cold, wet and windy. Not sure where summer is...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 5, 2006)

DON"T JINX IT!!!1 We need the rain so badly...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2006)

Horsy said:


> This is the best bikini body shot I have. Haha. Retarded look on my face as the sun was right behind the camera. The bottoms on the bikini were so big and floppy
> Lol look how pale I am compared to Ellen behind me. Craziness
> 
> 
> ...


Skin cancer..... is NOT fun... Wear sunscreen! You'll tan eventually..and now that you have holidays you can spend even more time in the sun! And where were your hats missy?  
On another note..do you really need people from this website to tell you that you don't have horrible legs and/or bum??





Serpant_Lady said:


> DON"T JINX IT!!!1 We need the rain so badly...


Er.. I mean.. glorious fantastic dark weather that doesnt make me feel like I'm missing out as much when I'm at work! (Actually thats very true..) 
I wish it would rain properly though..none of this continuos (sp?) 8 hours drizzle... Gimme hard core rain! (Preferrably (sp?) at night.. )


----------



## pixie (Nov 6, 2006)

dont knock the moon tan people!!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 6, 2006)

pixie said:


> dont knock the moon tan people!!



*knocks*


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 6, 2006)

Gee that Ellen is a pretty girl. Cute aussie look to her.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol we were wearing sun screen. And Ellen is from Switzerland, not Australia. She's only been here about a year or so.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

Pixie so a round of knocking on heavens door would be out of the question then. 

Look's like you had a good day out there Horsey. Why a horse Chiro?


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 6, 2006)

The pix are great but I cant get the image of a horse chiropractor out of my head . Imagine the massage table .


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

Because so many horses need help with their muscle joints and whatnot, plus it's a money goldmine.

You don't put them on a massage table jungle  You do it all while they are standing up. They dislocate their joints alot and you pop them back in place.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

My mum breeds horses and although we had chiro's for the horses regularly I didn't think there was that much money in it. Not with the people we used to get coming to do it.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yes. Chiro's are kept VERY busy all the time. If you get a good reputation it's easily $45 per horse when they come to you, plus extra if you come to them. Show season is the best because everyone wants their horses top notch before each show.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

Tell me about it but we used to have the Chiro come to us to many horses. But still. When we had 3 day events, we used to get the chiro's in at the end of each day so i'd say you might be right.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah. You see, all the horses you got those chiro's to do. They would have done horses before and horses after aswell. Like that most days.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

someone has the same name as me but they put 001 after it i like it.........


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

You have a stalker


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

i hope so haha


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

I wish i had a stalker...


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

oh ill be your stalker if you want


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

I googled my own name (real name)today and found out that there is someone else has the same name. My name is in no way common. Matched first middle and last.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a stalker


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

I stalk J and C's belly button


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

hahaha good one mayo


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> oh ill be your stalker if you want



Cool, and before you ask, yes, i do sleep naked next to an open window.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

which window is it just out of curiosity...


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

an open one he told you that.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

The open one with the ladder underneath it.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

hahahah well well i guess ill look myself.. or have you only got one window


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought you were stalking him, you should no the lay out of his house, including his open bedroom window. Stalkers there just getting lazy these days, not doing any f there own leg work.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

hey im trying my best here ppl its a tiring job i tell ya


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

There's other windows, but you don't want to look there, there's only naked females sleeping in those rooms..


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

oh that would be abit weird wouldnt it... im not going to those windows wouldnt be a real stalker if i got side tracked now would i


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2006)

maybe im ur stalker MrBredli :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

One could only hope.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah bredli84.... he works for me


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow multiple stalkers you luck bugger


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 6, 2006)

Well this could just be the best day of my life. I woke up with zero stalkers, and now i've got two. Could life be any sweeter?


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

hey if im a stalker can i be stalked????....


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

of course you can, thats the beauty of it all


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

Of course what do you think I'm doing.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 6, 2006)

ok good thought i was being left out here.. didnt want to be the only one doing work


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm left out 
-sits in corner-


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

It's O.k horsey I can stalk you to. I'm good at this I can multi task


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2006)

How can you stalk someone when you spell their nickname wrong  
You're a horrible stalker


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

im free if anyone else needs a stalker. 

(always happy to help out )


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

sorry thinking about your hobbies


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

Just make me feel bad why don't you lol


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

wheres the beach gone?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

Whitey you can stalk me any old time  lol tompaste im free if whitey here decides to stick with his female legs...???


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

excellent, i want a mutual stalking from u tho, where exactly in timbucktoo am i looking...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

im not sure it keeps moving lol sorry guess u will have to do all the leg work


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

i would if i could serpant lady, but i luv my female legs too much.(i wasnt talking bout my legs either)


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

bah, leg work. u can just come over here and pretend not to see me


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 6, 2006)

bugger! oh well shes a lucky set of legs. Tom its too cold for me in melb! i need hot


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

fine, we can hav a stalk meet up in queensland or sumthin. that suits ya better? 

tom


----------



## Mayo (Nov 6, 2006)

As long as there are some bushe's to hide in all good.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 6, 2006)

of course. and no police or authorities around. we haff to keep some respect for the traditions of stalkin hey


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 7, 2006)

from bikini shots to stalkers?? I know this is chit chat, but what the??? :lol:


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll stalk you horsy!!!!


----------



## Chaos (Nov 7, 2006)

And I'll stalk you reptilian


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

im backkkk...... after a big night stalking im beat... didnt realise this conversation would go this far but i like it


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I just puked a lil in my mouth........


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG! I did too! I was too embaressed to say anything.. lol i thought it was only me


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

what did it taste like... mine was abit like corn and pizza with a hint a stomach acid


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

lol ewwwwwwwww yuckkie


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

mine was a mixture of peas corn and carrot with some stomach acid lmfao


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

hahhahaha what a mixture at least your getting you vegies for the day


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

you poeple got a weak gag reflex! toughen up, and work on it more!


----------



## adbacus (Nov 7, 2006)

What, you're not up for a pelican feed whitey?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

lmfao TFF......


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

i enjoy a good spew!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

gotta have the vegie intake dude LMFAO


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah im just lazy when i get hungry i couldnt be bothered moving so i just vomit a little in my mouth then swallow... as easy as that


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

yes, but i was thinking another way?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

ewww gross i cant do the swallow thing once it comes up it comes up lol


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

like what????


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

noooo just think of it as warm apple pie warm n chunky haha


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

yuck that is just wrong lol i love apple pie :|


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

fruit and veg show


----------



## Mayo (Nov 7, 2006)

Well shock horror this thread is still going, thought it would have been killed by now from the fun police


----------



## OuZo (Nov 7, 2006)

Nobody posts up pictures of themselves mounting a truck to show others what a fun day they had at the beach lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not sure 16 is legal either :shock:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

lol fun police where..........:|


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 7, 2006)

lmfao just wat i was thinking ouzo lol


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

someone say fun police... whats this world coming to


----------



## Mayo (Nov 7, 2006)

I choose life


----------



## OuZo (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol get over it! You've had 5 pages of talking about vomit and stalkers...that's fun is it?


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 7, 2006)

hahahaha, dunno bout fun but it makes me laugh...


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

This board is still going?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, So Post More Pics!


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't have anymore pics.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

hahaha. look what you've started horsy


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

funny how horsy's threads tend to do this. 
so, beach pics - stalking - vomiting - fun police - ? what next people?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

perhaps something herp related..........naaaaahhhhhh


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

get out there and start snapping away!


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol. Dunno if I'll be going to southbank this weekend. Bought a gecko on impulse today and he's temporarily in my empty snake tank. Have to buy him a little tank, hides, etc tomorrow. Maybe I'll still go but wont be doing too much there. Damn movies will have to wait


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

oh geeze. life seems so tough for you, postponing movies and beach while doin other fun stuff. i feel so sorry for u  

hehe


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

ooh, got pics of the gecko?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

p.s. gecko pics plz


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

beach pics please! LOL!


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

I have some pics but cant upload them til my mate returns with the memory card. Will put them up tonight. He's nothing flash but I think he's adorable. Named him Cujo


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 7, 2006)

thalia_isabel said:


> from bikini shots to stalkers?? I know this is chit chat, but what the???


exactly what i was thinking! hahaha then it went to vomit flavours and the mods and now FINALLY onto herps.. haha

I wonder what it will be next....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2006)

> I wonder what it will be next....


a horse race?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

horse racing is cruel. anyone want to comment?


----------



## Veredus (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes perhaps someone should whip the jockeys too...


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone win any money today????.....


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> anyone win any money today????.....



check out the other thread (melb cup? or something similar)


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> sorry



dont be sorry, was just saying that there is a thread with a fair bit of the info in it already. 
didn't mean to sound agro or something


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 7, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Lol get over it! You've had 5 pages of talking about vomit and stalkers...that's fun is it?


Testify sister! :lol: 
Nah, I'm seriously with Zo on this one.
Waaay too much vomit/stalker talk happening in this thread *insert squeamish smiley*


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

you just want a stalker, dont u?. sorry, im already stalking MrBredli


----------



## Hemi6pack (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics !
Beaches up that way are awesome !


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah horse riding is cruel, how can you love a horse, then ride it around and whip the shiz out of it


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

Australis said:


> Yeah horse riding is cruel, how can you love a horse, then ride it around and whip the shiz out of it



i dont think riding in itself is necessarily cruel, many horses enjoy a trail ride etc but i dont think it is possible to race horses without being cruel. JMO


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah i was talking about racing, those dang whips


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 7, 2006)

bredli84 said:


> horse racing is cruel. anyone want to comment?


Absolutely, 110%, completely and utterly agree.


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

So who whips horses here?

gOT PICS OF IT?


----------



## rumfreak (Nov 7, 2006)

la la la


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

al al al


----------



## Chaos (Nov 7, 2006)

lal lal lal


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 7, 2006)

Its the same as any animal thing - there are those out there who are in it because they genuinely love the animals and treat them well and those who don't. i dont agree with the whipping i think whips whould be banned but I mean look at Delta Blue on the straight. As soon a Pop rock got up next to him and Blue sees it he takes off. He obviously loves running and those animals are magnificent creatures at the peak of fitness and health.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder how many more posts are needed for this to have a record


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

lal lal lal 

bit awkward to do that one backwards chaos


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

i still liked it better when my dad raced and did those show things like jumps and all that as he didnt use the whips or dig his heels in and still won trophies

but that was a while ago


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

SL, thats why i think horse riding is not necessarily cruel. but i think it would be nearly impossible to humanely race them.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

I disagree. You might find this hard to believe but the majority of horses actually like racing! Unless you have worked with thoroughbreds (i.e. strapper, jockey, trainer) then you have no basis for making such claims. And the whip doesn't hurt much at all, it's nothing worse than what goes on in my bedroom of a night time. All good fun....... *really* good fun!


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol again MrB

i do understand they do love to race and run and also understand that the whip barely hurts them 

but i also think that because they do like to do it that it is possible to do all those things without any whips at all 


well maybe except what happens in your bedroom at night in those videos


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Exactly Brendon. My horse raced and she was always treated so well. She wasn't the best of racers but she won a few maidens in her time and was always so happy. She's happier doing showjumping courses now though  That's her real talent. 6 foot with ease. Whoop whoop.

Uploading gecko pics by the way.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

oohh, those videos, that was u MrB?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 7, 2006)

How do you win a few maidens?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Cujo is so sexy. He loves his branch


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

I've starred in many videos, i'm really big in Europe!

How do i win maidens? I tell them how big my whip is.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice gecko Jess.


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

junglepython2 said:


> How do you win a few maidens?



You start by buying them a drink


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Maiden races are just small local races for fillies. She won about $60,000 all up.

Thanks Brendon. I looooove my little Cujo. He's so adorable.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> I've starred in many videos, i'm really big in Europe!
> 
> How do i win maidens? I tell them how big my whip is.


 

and of course they feel sorry for you


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

cujo

hmm ive heard of that name but usually for dogs never heard it for a gecko


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, they say "Oh my god, that's how you got those marks. Well don't worry, i'll be gentle."


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha yes. Cujo is a character from a Stephen King novel, one of my favourites. He's a 200pound rabid saint bernard who kills people. I also love the book Salem's Lot and want another gecko so Cujo has company. It'd call him Salem. Haha.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

LoL MrB


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

Horsy catch your next one hey


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

away from the topic of mrb's day job...... nice little gecko


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> away from the topic of mrb's day job...... nice little gecko


 

i thought you were staying away from his day job :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd like to breed Cujo one day. What if I catch one of the same sex instead of buying one? Is it okay to catch a wild one and put it in with Cujo? What if he gets a disease from it?


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

if you catch one of the same sex itll be hard to breed im guessing
i think u need a premit to catch animals
what if he doesnt get a disease?


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I'd like to breed Cujo one day. What if I catch one of the same sex instead of buying one? Is it okay to catch a wild one and put it in with Cujo? What if he gets a disease from it?



Come on breeding asian house geckos cant be above board


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> i thought you were staying away from his day job :lol:



hey, its a sensitive topic. i heard Mr.B's little gecko's tail dropped off recently, its only partially grown back and now has a 90 degree kink in it...:shock:


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol your cracking me up


----------



## Hemi6pack (Nov 7, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Haha yes. Cujo is a character from a Stephen King novel, one of my favourites. He's a 200pound rabid saint bernard who kills people. I also love the book Salem's Lot and want another gecko so Cujo has company. It'd call him Salem. Haha.




 
Salem's Lot is great !!!! 
Have you read Stephen King's the dark tower series??? now they are awesome


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

hey horsy, u met Mr.B at maccas right...? got the inside scoop on this recent revelation for us....?


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

too embarassed to confirm or deny im thinking


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

I own the Dark tower series but have yet to read them.

Haha. no comment


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

ur in trouble now mr.b  horsy aint denyin it


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> hey, its a sensitive topic. i heard Mr.B's little gecko's tail dropped off recently, its only partially grown back and now has a 90 degree kink in it...:shock:



And i still get more action then you, now that is sad.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

204


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

im too slow!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

hahaha, what you get payed for doesnt count mate, sorry


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried to fight her off but she overpowered me.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

I often overpower people when I want things.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

.. and boy did you want me!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

tried to fight her off.......... thats a bit harsh isnt it


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Who wouldn't want you?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

me


----------



## Horsy (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha. No on wants me forcing them into doing sexual deeds.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

ditto whitey


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

once was enough hey whitey?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 7, 2006)

no thanks horsey. ur barely legal


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

jail bait


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

lol, and to think this thread started with horsy being worried about some peoples oppinions of her sexual activities. obviously nothing suss here 

:shock:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

mrbredli can put her on lay-by for a couple of years.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. i aggree


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

i didnt even get to see any pics of the water :cry:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

ive got a feeling she likes attention.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

you might be wrong about that whitey


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 7, 2006)

two words
ATTENTION SEEKER

sure, i have shots of me in bikinis, but i sure as hell aint posting them here for everyone to look at.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

Fair enough, PM them to me megalea.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

when i was sixteen at the beach all i did was jetty jump and perv, actually nothings changed since then.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry MR Bredli, but i aint sending my pics to anyone.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

your old enough mel, i wouldnt mind seeing em!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

lol whyty. nothins changed except now ur that creepy guy with the tats at teh beach  

just kiddin, im sure ur not that creepy


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

haha whitey and MrB


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 7, 2006)

havent i already posted them to you whitey LOL


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not just anyone megalea, i'm MrBredli!! Come on, send them, you know you want to...


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

It was me i seen it!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

cause of ink i have to adopt a more stealthy approach, in the water with just eyes and nose out of water like a croc! sunny's on off course!


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 7, 2006)

hmmm this thread is finally getting interesting


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

whitey, with a shark fin on ur head?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

damn, i thought i saw sum crocs down at the beach............. ohwell, guess they dont actually liv in port phillip bay..........


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

you are a lucky one ashleigh, seeing those pics!


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2006)

whos say i a guy?..pmsl


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> damn, i thought i saw sum crocs down at the beach............. ohwell, guess they dont actually liv in port phillip bay..........



not for long anyway


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

there have been sightings of crocs in townsville recently!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> there have been sightings of crocs in townsville recently!



they have tats and sunnies?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

duh, what else does a croc look like, scaley or sumthin bah


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

i stay very stealthy!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 7, 2006)

furtive: marked by quiet and caution and secrecy; taking pains to avoid being observed; "a furtive manner"; "a sneak attack"; "stealthy footsteps"; "a surreptitious glance at his watch"


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i know this is a realy blonde question....BUT....what is stealthy????



sneaky, quiet, hard to see etc


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

hidden, cammed up, like patterns on a snake, blend in, not been seen, detected. lol


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

STEALTH:

The act of moving, proceeding, or acting in a covert way.
The quality or characteristic of being furtive or covert.
Archaic. The act of stealing.

add a 'y' and u got stealthy


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow SL, u a dictionary


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

u to tom


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

haha, mines better than urs whitey 

haha, beaten by an ex cadet......


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

lol, thanks bredli84


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2006)

lets not get nasty paste your a sweetie too if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

watching rove? he just got his moustache waxed. OOWWW!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah.....hehe, bit of a dud hey. shudda found sum more hair somewhere, woulda been a little more interestin. 

hehe, whity


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2006)

he's actually bleeding :shock:


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

check out the replies colum of recent posts. notice a pattern (horsy threads dominate the others) thsi ones had like 3000 views


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

ditto ash


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 7, 2006)

i mean that sincerely if the smiley confueses it btw


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 7, 2006)

lol bredili I copied and pasted it from a dictonary on the net  but thanks.
Can i be a sweetie too pretty pls?? lol


----------

